# Development playground phone?



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

I am aspiring to become a developer but I have a galaxy nexus as my daily driver and I do not want that to be the testing grounds for a project that could ruin it. The only other android phone I have is a Tbolt. I do not want to start with that one because of the whole RIL issue and not being able to work fully on ICS/JB. What phone would you guys recommend? If you have a phone that you wouldn't mind donating that would be good to learn on, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

You could always try to get another GNex perhaps or something. Depends on where you want to start I would guess. Or you could try to get a Droid X maybe, and learn about 2nd-init and all that nice stuff.. XD Ok, slight joke, but I dunno for sure to be honest.


----------



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

That is what I was thinking, but as a high school student, shelling out $300 is not very likely...


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Its not a phone but have you thought about a nexus 7?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

I would love one, but again, I'm not willing to pay for one right now.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

What do you think you're going to do to ruin it? If it's app development, that's not going to do it.


----------



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

No, like ROM and mod development


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Lanmonster said:


> No, like ROM and mod development


Unless you're modding the kernel, there's very little chance you will permanently screw something up.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Lanmonster said:


> If you have a phone that you wouldn't mind donating that would be good to learn on, I would greatly appreciate it!


I missed this part of your post earlier, but no one should be handing a noob a free phone to develop on.

1) You don't even know if you can do it and thus free phone is wasted on someone versus giving it to someone else that can

2) You might destroy it somehow from lack of reading and caring

3) I'm sure there's a three, but 1 & 2 are good enough.

Oh #3 creates unreal expectations in some users that think you will release something and don't. Thus drama ensues. I know what I'm doing on Android even I don't even ask people to give me a free phone.

You can find a cheap old phone like an incredible 1 on ebay for 50-80 bucks.


----------

